

Google Creates Humanoid Robot, Programs Itself - ljlolel
http://www.jperla.com/blog/post/google-creates-humanoid-robot-programs-itself

======
carlosn
Can anyone confirm if this is for real? Maybe I´m just naive, but I don´t feel
like dismissing anything when it comes to the evolution of technology.

------
feralmoan
Uncanny valley for fact vs fiction. Nearly had me! :p

------
sudhirc
Wonderful piece of writing. This guy should write sci-fi full time.

------
dangero
This article should have been published on April 1.

